# Do you use a PDA for patrol?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Do you use a PDA for patrol?


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

ehhh, I will probably get blasted for this but, what is a PDA? Since I don't know what one is, I probably don't use it on patrol.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I'm assuming Gil means "Personal Data Assistant" aka a Palm Pilot, iPaq, Blackberry... you know, the new-fangled handheld computer thingies.

Or, he's talking about Public Displays of Affection, in which case, I'm going to let him explain.









-Mike


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ahh yes... "Personal Data Assistant" aka a Palm Pilot, iPaq, Blackberry.

ahh no... on the Public Displays of Affection.

I use mine because it contains the street directory for Attleboro, a database with over 900 streets and directions from other main streets.

type in a few characters and a partial list of streets come up, choose the one you want and opens a display with directions on how to get there.

i.e.

STREET:STEERE ST
FROM: PARK ST.
LOCATION: 1280 PARK ST TO PIKE AVE, LEFT AT BRIGGS CORNER FIRE STATION.

Very handy and easier to search than the street directory provided.

The data base was created with FileMaker Pro and requires FileMaker Mobile to run on my Palm Vx.

Right now (since I have a boat load of time on my hands) I am creating a program for PDA's similar to the MV Index 2001 (pocket index) CPS puts out.

A majority of the program is complete except for the database (because I hate typing) it also includes a CMVI calculator to figure out just how much the cite for speeding is

i.e.

input the speed limit and the actual speed and it spits out the MPH over and calculates the fine including the $25 surcharge. Although it is simple math it was easy enough to add so I did.

If you want to check it out download the prc file and install via HotSynk. Right now the data base is not included but the Fine Calculator works.

Download Citation Writer 1.0









Programing away.....SCREEN SHOT


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Gill, I was reading Polie beat and appearantly in places like Ca, AZ nad Fla where they have all the latest L.E eqipment, they have PDA LEAPS computers for foot and bike patrol officers. That would be nice if we had the technology they have out there.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I think Rockland has that type of PDA that does LEAPS and such. I hear Waltham has or will have shortly the same type of PDA's. I saw them in action by one of the towns in UT. They seem nice, I am just wondering what it does for officer safety when he/she is standing with someone and the officer has to look at the PDA to look up stuff and read stuff. At least with the MDT in the car you have some protection.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by tomahawk:
> * I'm assuming Gil means "Personal Data Assistant" aka a Palm Pilot, iPaq, Blackberry... you know, the new-fangled handheld computer thingies.
> 
> Or, he's talking about Public Displays of Affection, in which case, I'm going to let him explain.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me. To answer, are you kidding me, I bearly know how to use a regular computer, let alone one of those new fangled things!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Don't the foot troopers at Logan Airport use the Blackberry devices now? I remember hearing things through the grapevine and vaguely remember an article in the Globe about it...

-Mike


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I downloaded that Program gil that's nice.
Good job 

Scott


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Thanks Scott, really not much to it without the database. I am up to the "c"'s so far. Should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We were supposed to get two PDAs that accessed LEAPS/NCIC but our funding fell through. They are not cheap.
Here's the breakdown per unit, ouch
$1695 - License Fee - One Time Fee
$271 - Annual Maintenance Fee
$500-1000 Annual - Regional Server Access
$600 Annual - Verizon Wireless Access
$400 Air Card
$700 PDA

I played with them a little and they are incredible. Instant Access through LEAPS, WMS, same speed, sometimes faster than the CJIS at the station.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

I know that Newton PD has a few for their motorcycle officers, but they're still working out a few problems with them.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by JB1971:
> * We were supposed to get two PDAs that accessed LEAPS/NCIC but our funding fell through. They are not cheap.
> $700 PDA
> *


$700?! That must be a damn nice PDA! The new Dell's are $400 fully loaded.

-Mike


----------



## ofcpm (Oct 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by q5_po:
> *Thanks for clearing that up for me. To answer, are you kidding me, I bearly know how to use a regular computer, let alone one of those new fangled things!
> 
> 
> ...


q5: I'm with you kid. I still wear my abacus on my duty belt. 

[ 04-06-2003, 22:37: Message edited by: Gil ]


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2002)

Must be nice......still waiting for laptops!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Holy smokes, U guys have laptops? We have 18 cruisers and 6 of them don't even have radios in them for communication. Either broken or they just DON'T HAVE THEM.
We are in the Stone Age here. We just upgraded from those pistols they use on the Flintstones. You know the ones that look like wrist rockets??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Used2BeCop:
> * Holy smokes, U guys have laptops? We have 18 cruisers and 6 of them don't even have radios in them for communication. Either broken or they just DON'T HAVE THEM.
> We are in the Stone Age here. We just upgraded from those pistols they use on the Flintstones. You know the ones that look like wrist rockets?? *


Sounds like Bedrock PD needs a grant writer.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

We have IPAQ's that have CDPD modems and you can run any screen I am still programming the Voice activation cuz it's the worst typing, even though we just got the attached keyboard that we leave in the car...


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by Thumper4:
> * We have IPAQ's that have CDPD modems and you can run any screen I am still programming the Voice activation cuz it's the worst typing, even though we just got the attached keyboard that we leave in the car... *


I was under the impression that most MSPs didn't even have MDTs? Is that the case?


----------

